# is this Ram compatible with my Motherboard?



## Spunks3 (Mar 25, 2005)

hey, i have a list of Ram and i need to know if it is compatible with my mother board. and if not, can someone help me find RAM that is compatible? 

my board info is:




> Mainboard
> Manufacturer : Intel Corporation
> Multi-Processor (MP) Support : 1 Processor(s)
> MPS Version : 1.40
> ...


the RAM that i am wondring about is:




> 1GB 184p PC3200 CL3 16c 64x8 DDR DIMM T001, Micron, ACZ, MT16VDDT12864AY-40BF2
> 
> or
> 
> ...


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

All the RAM will work. Your board takes DDR 400 PC3200.



On a side note check that CPU tempreture in BIOS, or use speedfan. 90c is MAJORLY overheating.

:wave:


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

On a side note, aren't those temps a little high?

Temperature Sensor(s)
Board Temperature : 60.0°C / 140.0°F td
CPU Temperature : 90.0°C / 194.0°F td
Auxiliary Temperature : 65.0°C / 149.0°F td


----------



## Spunks3 (Mar 25, 2005)

oo, could that be whats slowing down my computer? what should the temp. be at?


----------



## twajetmech (Jul 1, 2004)

Yes ! Intel cpu's will thermaly throttle to prevent themselves from frying, thus slowing your system down. The temps should be Board Temperature : 30-40.0°C 
CPU Temperature : 30-40.0°C at idle depending on the cpu you have installed. Normally with adequate airflow in the case I would expect to see the cpu at 5-10°C higher than the board temp. Check to see that your case fans are working, that you have at least one intake and one exhaust fan ( the psu does not count) and that none of the fans are clogged with dust (incl any air filters)


----------



## Spunks3 (Mar 25, 2005)

o boy, i had this thing custom built about 4 years about. u think the fans died?, i meen i hear them, ill have to open and check


----------



## twajetmech (Jul 1, 2004)

It's certainly a possibility, post back and let us know what you find. Chances are its full of dust if you've never opened up the case, bown it out with a can of dust-off or cleaned any airfilters. Don't forget to blow out the psu as well.


----------



## Spunks3 (Mar 25, 2005)

okay, i found that it really isnt too dusty, but i cleaned it out a bit and its still very hot. i did notice that the back fan was off.


----------



## twajetmech (Jul 1, 2004)

Not off...dead, it should run all the time....replace it. Its one of the reasons your temps are so high....no airflow.


----------

